# ANNUAL WELLNESS Z00.00 VS  WELL WOMAN Z01.419  Help



## Mgonz928 (May 18, 2017)

My understanding is patient is entitled to one annual physical however I'm also reading if patient is seen for a well women we are allowed to code 99396 w/ Z01.419   (confused)
 I.e.  41yr. old female   seen by primary  for her annual PE  CPT 99396 Dx Z00.00 (assuming she is healthy)   two months later she is seen by specialist GYN  well woman exam  99396 w/Z01.419  is this correct ? 

Should we only code 99396 once per year ? or twice with corresponding DX codes please help!!


----------



## williafm (May 18, 2017)

We have a multi specialty and family care practice. Our family providers will bill the regular yearly PE with the regualar dx code . If the patient opts to have her GYN done with an OB/GYN provider that provider also bils the prevent cpt code but with the well woman DX. Our family providers also will do a regular PE and the patient may come back in a month or two for the GYN portion so they bill another PE cpt but use the well woman dx on the second visit. If the provider does the WW portion at the same time as a regular PE then it's billed ( of course ) only once. 
A woman may have one regular PE and one GYN exam per year. Where we live the state has a mandate allowing a woman to seek female care from a GYN on demand .

Hope that helps


----------



## Mgonz928 (May 18, 2017)

Thank you !


----------

